# Do You Like Cherries?



## Lon (Jul 22, 2017)

I have always liked Cherry Pie and snacking on Bing or Queen Anne Cherries, but yesterday I had RANIER CHERRIES  for the first time and they are my NEW FAVORITE Cherry.


----------



## dollie (Jul 22, 2017)

ya i like cherries -----chocolate covered


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 22, 2017)

I like a maraschino cherry or two, with the stem, in the bottom of my Manhattan or a great homemade sour cherry pie.

The maraschino cherry in my Manhattan is still a possibility but the homemade sour cherry pie is just a fond memory.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 22, 2017)

I love cherries. They were on sale this week at $1.88 a pound. They came from the state of Washington.Next week they will be sky high again so I bought 4 pounds. The hubby and I have been snacking on them every night. I use to love maraschino cherries also until at the age of 9 or 10 when I found 2 jars my Mom had stashed away for a recipe and I ate both jars in one sitting. I can't look at one to this day without feeling sick.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2017)

Mostly in a Manhattan but also in a pie.   "Can she make a cherry pie Billy Boy, Billy Boy,
Can she make a cherry pie dear old Billy ?"


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 22, 2017)

Definitely cherry pie, if someone else bakes it.  Not so much any other way.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2017)

Sometimes Fresh Market has a black cherry pie that I would knock my grandmother down for.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2017)

Love cherries, my favourite fruit. It is cherry season here, so I bought a bunch to snack on, and some tart ones for pies. Made five,  froze four, have almost finished eating one.  Next will be raspberry, peach, and apricot pies.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 23, 2017)

Lon said:


> I have always liked Cherry Pie and snacking on Bing or Queen Anne Cherries, but yesterday I had RANIER CHERRIES  for the first time and they are my NEW FAVORITE Cherry.



Aren't Rainier's the best?!?     Don't care what they cost per lb., will still buy them.    We're lucky we have such large cherry crops and varieties out here.


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2017)

Cherries - any variety, especially the dark sweet ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2017)

I like cherries, had the dark sweet ones recently and one of these pies.....excellent!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2017)

I like cherries and buy them once a year probably.  They tend to be expensive here.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 23, 2017)

I like all types of cherries except  for maraschino.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2017)

Does anyone know how to remove the pits to make a cheery pie. (Spelling intentional).

I used a pair of needle nose pliers, but there has to be an easier way.

In Canada we get the Washington state cherries and we also get the Bing cherries from British Columbia.

It depends on the season.  Sometimes cherries are more juicy than other years.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2017)

My mother had a cherry pitter; I don't even remember what it looked like, though.  I remember she wouldn't let me and my sister "help" because we would eat the pitted cherries as fast as she pitted them.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 5, 2017)

Cherries in any form are also recommended as a food to prevent Gout.

hdh


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 3, 2017)

"She can make a cherry pie quick as you can blink an eye,

She's a young thing and cannot leave her Mother."

Hal


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2017)

I love cherries. I bought fresh BC cherries in season and made eight pies and some ice cream. Thank goodness for my freezer.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 4, 2017)

I love cherries but not baked into a pie or put into ice cream....not a fan of pies but if I had to choose it would be apple.  That's the only fruit I like baked or cooked.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 4, 2017)

Have always loved fresh cherries.  Raniers are great as well as Queen Ann and Black Heart.  Season is short and they are expensive but I usually splurge when they are in.  My excuse ... they are full of vitamins.

Mom had a sour or pie cherry tree in back yard and she made delicious pies but her chocolate pie was my personal favorite.


----------

